# Chipmunks



## paulbeeston (Jun 28, 2009)

Good evening my kids have decided they want a hamster  not a chance lol just don't like them.

Anyway we have agreed on a chipmunk. So my research starts here. They will be in the house, and looking at a same sex pair.

Is there any difference in keeping males and females? Do they smell? What would a good size cage be for a pair?

More questions I'm sure will follow but my evening is going to consist of lots and lots or reading


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Hello 

Because they are very active little animals they should be given as much space as you can afford. A standard gerbil or hamster cage is not suitable for a chipmunk. They should be housed in a large aviary structure, with plenty of branches and foliage for them to climb and hide in.

The minimum size for a chipmunk enclosure should be 4' x 3' x 4' and the cage should have two or three solid sides with a mesh front. The base of inside or outside cages should be solid and covered with an appropriate substrate that can absorb moisture and mask odours. Peat, sawdust or paper is ideal.

A double door should be considered to prevent any cheeky escape attempts, and as well as branches foliage for clambering and hiding, pipes, rocks and shelves can also be introduced to provided much-needed entertainment.

A nest box is a necessity whether your chipmunks are housed inside or outside and one nest box 20cm x 20cm should be provided for each adult chipmunk. Bedding of hay or shredded paper should also be provided and extra bedding should be given if you have a nursing female.

Chipmunks can be housed together, but care should be given to mixing males and females if you don't want unexpected arrivals. Also, males should be separated when they reach maturity to prevent fighting.

The cages should be cleaned often and the animals will use one corner as a toilet area - soiled substrate should be removed and replaced with fresh material on a daily basis. Nest boxes should be cleaned twice annually, although they should be left alone completely between September and March as the chipmunks are likely to store seeds in there as they prepare for hibernation.

Heating is not necessary, but good ventilation is vital and the cage should be completely mouse-proof to avoid infection.

From: Chipmunks - a beginner?s guide | Pets4Homes

I would recommened reading everything from the link above.

I knew someone who had chipmunks, they had 3 females and one wall of the lounge was dedicated to a cage for them, floor to ceiling mesh - like chicken wire, two layers, double door........ when they came out they were very friendly, loved to sit on your shoulder and take treats from you. I'd love my own chipmunks one day, enjoy them and I'd love to see pictures if you are happy to post any


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Animallover26 answered that perfectly. I do however think that chipmunks are not suitable pets for children. They don't like being handled and can be very nippy


----------



## doggyfather (Sep 16, 2014)

Hamsters do smell and to me it feels like cleaning up nothing and dont reap rewards so yeah. waste of time


----------

